# Solved: Google Earth - won't run in DirectX mode



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I just installed this program and I get the error when I attempt to startup. I have checked the items it says to check (color, etc) and attempted to run again, and receive the same error again. I know I have DirectX installed, so what could be the problem?
It does run in OpenGL mode, but very slowly, which I expected, and I expect the same in the DirectX mode as well, but would like it to run. I'm going to be upgrading my system shortly, but have need of Google Earth right now.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Just wanted to add that I reinstalled DirectX, just to be sure something hadn't happened to it. Problem is still there. Interestingly, I noted that when I try to set it to run in DirectX mode I get a message that says it "will now run in Direct X 8 mode" but as soon as I try to open the program, I get the error message again about not being able to run in DirectX mode.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

It may be that you got a corrupted download of Google Earth,I would suggest that you uninstall it,then download it again and see if anything is better,I know it might be a pain but its worth a try ....


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I will give that a try. 

One more thing I wanted to note: I also tried updating my video driver (to 6.14 versus 5.13) and it made things worse. With the newer driver Google Earth gave me an error about an unknown/undetectable video card and wouldn't even run in the OpenGL mode. A few other things seemed a bit haywire too, so tonight I am going back to the older (5.13) driver. After that I will redownload GE and try again.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Where are you getting these ATI drivers from?

The latest is 6.12(which is year 2006, month 12) since ATI does 1 driver for each month and one extra driver at the end of the year: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html

But you need to make sure you uninstall the old driver and control panel first from Add or Remove Programs in the Control Panel.

You should also run the DXDIAG utility and check for errors on the Video tests.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

My mistake, the version is 6.2 (from Feb '06) and I got it on the ATI site as well, here: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/2k/radeonx-2k.html. My card is a 9200 series and I'm on Win2k. Is that not the right driver? I could be wrong on the old version number too, I didn't check it before I wrote -- I thought that's what I saw. 
I actually did not go back to the old driver yet. In general the rest of the computer seemed to be working ok with it after all. I didn't think of checking DXDIAG and will do that tonight. 
I did redownload Google Earth and still have the same (unknown video card) error.

Looking back at that ATI page with the driver, I just noticed something. I used option 2 (display driver only) since I don't use the Catalyst Control Center. I see option 1 also includes WDM drivers. What are they for? Could that be affecting GE's recognition of my card?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, the latest drivers will not work, ATI dropped support for all Radeon cards that aren't Directx 9 since the Catalyst 6.5 driver. And the new AMD/ATI site incorrectly links to drivers.

Here's the 6.5 driver: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat65-xp.html


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

But that's the XP driver. I need the Win2k driver. You're confusing me on how to find the right driver for it. This is the Visiontek Xtasy 9200SE card.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Readme file says its for Windows 2000, XP Home, and XP Pro. Currently AMD has a a lot of work straightening out the website.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Cool - thanks. I will give that a try tonight. I guess it was throwing me off that the one I had gotten said it was the Win2k driver. I hadn't thought of checking the details. 
I just need the display driver right, not the WDM driver?


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok - so I reinstalled the driver you directed me to, and I checked DXDIAG. All looks fine, but Google Earth still won't run. However, it is now back to the original message about not being able to run in DirectXmode (versus when I had the other video driver and it couldn't recognize that I even had a graphics card). 
And, now it will not even run in OpenGL mode, whereas it did in the very beginning before I started switching drivers around.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may want to uninstall the ATI drivers and software the control panel, run Driver Cleaner: http://www.drivercleaner.net/ and then do a fresh install of the drivers.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Triple6. I don't suppose there's a trial version, or a similar free program like drivercleaner, is there? 
To be honest, though, I've kinda given up on this problem, as the computer I'm trying to run it on is in desperate need of replacing/upgrading anyway (as can be seen on another thread), and is imminent (as soon as I can make a decision and stick with it). So, as it is right now, it's not worth that much more effort or $ to try and fix this problem as is, when it should certainly run on the newer system.
I think I'm going to mark this as solved, but I may still try one more uninstall/reinstall of the drivers, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can download the older, free version of DriverCleaner from Softpedia: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Driver-Cleaner-Professional-Download-20706.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you downloading from google? Did you read system specs?

"Google Earth is a broadband, 3D application that not all computers can run.

* Desktop computers older than 4 years old may not be able to run it.
* Notebook computers older than 2 years old may not be able to run it."
http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, I read that, XPSP2, but I also read the detailed specs and thought that I should be able to run it, albeit not as fast or well as a newer system would. In any case, I am/was in the process of upgrading anyway, and have backburnered this particular issue until I get the new system.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

Just to put this thread to bed.....I upgraded hubby's computer (#1) and got his "old" one for me (but much newer than the one I had been using) and as expected, this one runs Google Earth just fine.


----------

